# 85 lb. lap dog!



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

Who says lap dogs can't be 85 lbs?! This is the one and only time Jager has been on the couch


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I think he is a love bug
I said the same thing LOL
handsome boy


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

He is beautiful-love his black face.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. i like having a big lap dog.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's happy and cuddly, nothing wrong wtih that! Otto likes to cuddle too, when it isn't too hot.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's the only way Jerzey is allowed on the couch: when she's sitting her 80 lbs butt in her dad's lap! I, personally, think it's just crazy. Haha. Cute picture, though!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Love the pic. He is gorgeous!


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

Beautiful boy, I want some sugar!!!


----------



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone







 I certainly think he's beautiful too! It was nice cuddling with him but don't want to make a habit of it on the couch... I am always more than happy to cuddle on his level anytime. He's such a sweetheart.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Haha cute! I love inviting my kids on the couch to cuddle...especially the husky..she's so furry and snuggly!


----------

